# Carquinez Scenic Road open



## dprimero (Mar 9, 2012)

Had read in the CC Times that it was opening soon, but never saw a date. Decided to ride in that general direction. Came in from the Port Costa side and was pleasantly surprised that it was open. 

It is super smooth. Not particularly wide, maybe 10'-12' with some tight corners. On a crowded weekend, those corners could be interesting. 

It appears the grand opening was happening today. EB Reg Parks were setting up chairs on the east entrance. 

Enjoy it. 

P.S. Be aware that the Scenic Rd is closed between McEwen Parkway East of Port Costa. You'll have to go into Port Costa to get over to Crockett.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Great new bike trail: Carquinez Shore opens missing link for Bay Trail - Tom Stienstra's Outdoors

Finally!


----------

